# 2012 Gary Fisher Trek?



## ericreichelt81 (Jun 30, 2021)

Anyone have any advice about this bike. I like it, but im new.https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/136492411964076/


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

If you are new, looking to get into the sport, this bike probably wont be worth upgrading in the future, but for now... for learning and getting onto the trails, this is a great deal! I would jump on it provided there are no issues.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Single speed may or may not be enjoyable, depending on your local hills and personal penchant for suffering before developing beast quads.


----------

